# Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?



## ~:empty:~ (12. Februar 2008)

*Moin Moin!*

Hey...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

ist halt die günstige einsteiger Rute bei Cormoran.

Versuch Dein Glück und such mal nach Balzer Diabolo III (Auslaufmodell)


----------



## Slotti (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Ich finde alles unter Black Bull taugt bei Cormoran nichts, speziell die Bull Fighter ist ein arger Wabbelstecken. Leg lieber noch 10 Euro drauf und kauf dir die hier :

http://www.piscatus.de/ANGELRUTEN/S...MESH-Allround-Spinnruten-WG-20-60g::1913.html

einfach mal gegooglet und den Shop gefunden habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie zuverlässig der Anbieter ist.


----------



## Franky (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Moin... Ich kann da leider auch nicht viel positives zu dieser Serie beitragen - ausser dass sie im Verhältnis als "günstig" und robust eingestuft und werden können. Schwere Wabbelstöcke (ist halt ne Menge Glasfaser drin) sind eine durchaus passende Beschreibung, wie ich finde  Angucken, bei Gefallen mitnehmen und ansonsten mal den Verkäufer des Vertrauens nach Alternativen ausfragen...


----------



## H.Christians (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte die Bullfighter Aal, die Ringe fingen nach 3x angeln schon an zu rosten.

Das ist echt ein Witz.

Ich würde die Finger von den Ruten lassen.


----------



## Rossi1983 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Tja einer sagt so, der andere so .
Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine 2. Bullfighter gekauft, da ich mit meiner ersten voll zufrieden bin. Gefischt werden die Ruten am Bach auf Forellen und am See auf Hecht, Zander etc.
Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ruten!

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

hol dir lieber die black bull HTC classic spin.. echtes schmuckstück .. hab ich auch... einfach klasse die rute


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Okay, danke erstmal für die Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Eine Empfehlung war die Balzer Diablo III, aber was haltet ihr denn von der *BALZER Magna Magic Spin 10-40g* *3,0m* ? (Da die Diablo III nur bis 2,40 m zu haben is.)


 
Dann schau doch mal nach der Diabolo IV Serie, die Diabolo III ist nicht mehr das aktuelle Modell. Habe gerade mal bei Askari nachgesehen: Die Diabolo IV gibt´s mit 3-25 g WG bis zu einer Länge von 2.70 m und mit 10-45 g WG bis zu 3.00 m. Guckst Du hier: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1ec33c7eaf06e3/Product/View/115589&2E85&2E585

Die Version mit 10-45 g WG in 3.00 m kostet dort 43,95 € - und da die Diabolo III eine prima Rutenserie war, ist das bestimmt auch eine gute Empfehlung.

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Eine Bull Fighter habe ich auch (20-60 g WG in 2.70 m), die ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber zum langen Spinnfischen wäre sie mir dann doch zu schwer. Ich "missbrauche" sie aber auch mal für andere Angelarten (Ansitz auf Aal usw.), daher bereue ich den Kauf nicht. Außerdem sollte man berücksichtigen, dass sie nochmal ein ganzes Stück günstiger als die Diabolo ist (liegt noch unter 30,00 €, wenn ich nicht irre).


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Hi,

Ich würde dir raten dir gleich etwas gescheites zu Kaufen macht einfach viel mehr spaß, damit meine ich Ruten über 60 Euro

Zb so eine Powermesh gibts bei gerlinger sehr billig !


----------



## Caftain (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Hallo da draußen,

ich fische seit ca. einem Jahr die Cormoran Bull Fighter 1,80m (5-25g), 2-teilig. Billig bei Askari "geschossen" mit´ner kleinen Shimano Catana als Rolle (18er Mono drauf)!

Im Einsatz war die "Kleine" als Barschrute über das vergangene Jahr vom Ufer aus. Das mit der etwas "wabbligen" Aktion muss ich bestätigen (ich mag die etwas "Weicheren" für diesen Einsatz)!!
Allerdings hat es mich hinsichtlich des leichten Spinnfischens im nahen Uferbereich nicht gestört. Die Rute war übers Jahr im Einsatz (habe manchen Barsch und Rapfen erlegt|rolleyes!). 

Die Sache mit den rostigen Ringen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sonstige Verarbeitungsfehler sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen!

Ich denke für "zarte Barsch und Forellenmäuler" (in der Rutenlänge 1,80m) halte ich die Rute durchaus geeignet (der Preis für das "Stöckchen" lag günstig so um die 20-25€) und kann auch Spaß bringen, ist halt für "Profis" nicht der absolute Top-Knaller!!

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Skeletor 2,10 (WG 2-12g) zugelegt, die ich im Frühjahr ausprobieren möchte für die leichte Spinnfischerei.
Die Bull Figther möchte ich für Drop-Shot vom Boot mal ausprobiern!? Schaun wir mal;+!!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

ich hab letztens wo ich in usa war ne kleine rute gekauft au so 1,80-2m lang bis 10gr wg ode r7gr warns und die rute konnte ich von spitze ins griffteil biegen.. die war echt sso weich  irgendson ding von okuma xD für kleine barsche ideal, auch für größere mit ner kleinen shimano alivio und wo dann mal en hechtschnipel a la 40 draufging hats echt fun gemacht


----------



## Fjordpiranha (2. März 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Hallo !
Also ich habe mittlerweile mehrere Bull Fighter Ruten,meine Erfahrung sind fast nur positiv.  Speziell die Typen  mit Wurfgewichten bis ca 25 g ( z. b. Jigspin/Jiggerspin) wiegen auch bei 2,50 m länge unter 200 g eignen sich auch gut als Allround-Rute.
Mein Favorit für leichtes Spinnfischen auf Barsch ist die 1,80m 5-25 g , gabs mal für 20€ bei Askari..... hat sogar schon einen größeren Hecht sicher gelandet. 
Weniger gut finde ich die Typen mit höheren Wurfgewichten, so ab 40 - 80 g, die sind zwar robust, aber mir einfach zu schwer und zu steif.
Mein Fazit : Empfehlenswert in den unteren Wurfgewichtsklassen,gute Verarbeitung, werde mir weitere Ruten kaufen. 
Wenn man nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben möchte auf jeden fall die bessere Alternative zu irgendwelchen (und zudem oft preisgleichen!) Kogha - Askari Hausmarken.


----------



## 23kingpin (3. März 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

ich kann dir nur die cormoran black bull s serie empfelen habe selbst die 2,70 m rute und die ist für das geld mehr als nur gut !!!! ist wirklich ne spitzen rute !!!!!


----------



## Hechtchris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

Habe früher selbst mit einer Black Bull begonnen und damit "Alles" gefischt ! Hab dann auch eine HTC bekommen die HTC is jedoch dermaßen weich das ich beim Gufiangeln keinen gescheiten anhieb durchbrachte .... #q


Ich nutz die Ruten nur noch ab und zu zum Ansitzen !


Wenn du auf ne HTC oder normale black bull bloß 30 - 40 euro drauflegst kriegste zeug das um welten besser ist !

Meine meinung


----------



## Hechthunter26 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cormoran Bull Fighter - Top oder Flop ?*

ich hole mal das thema aus der versenkung 
Also ich hbae sie cormoran b ullfighter x in 2,40m und mit dem wg bis ca 40g (glaube ich)
Ich bin mit der rute mega zufrieden.
Mann kann mit der softjerken drop shotten usw......
nächstes jahr soll sie als vertikalrute dienne. Ich freu michc schon.
Ich habe damit auch schon mal mit wurm vertikal geangelt vom steeg. Die Barsche haben echt alles spass gemacht egal welche größe... und beim spinnen war das auch nen geiles teil, weil man viel köderkontrolle jat und auch wegen der allroundlänge überall gut hinkommt.
Also wenn du die rute noch willst..... kauf dir das ding.
Bei ebay sehr günstige preise im moment.
Die rute kann meiner meinung nach echt alles vom feinen finess angeln übers vertikalangeln und bis zum blinkern. 
Also kauf sie


----------

